# Cs logo, mit tollen effeckten



## hero2 (25. März 2002)

Hi Leute,
Ich bin grad am erstellen einer *Counter Strike Clanpage*!
Leider fählft mir noch ein *top_logo* ! 
Ich würd gern ein besonderes logo erstellen was nich wie ein typisch billiges cs logo aussieht! Ich denk mit ps is das möglich! 
könnt ihr mir vieleicht nicht paar tipps geben welche filter, effeckte am besten rüberkommen bei einem cs logos?
Ihr könnt auch paar tuts reinschreiben die euer meinung nach am besten dazu passen!
Das logo sollte geile effeckte haben vieleicht glow effeckt und so lauter sachen ! 
Da es ein einmalig schönes logo sein soll hat mir die suchfunktion nicht so geholfen!
mfg hero2


----------



## Duddle (25. März 2002)

sorry 4 OT:

im 3dmax forum gabs dafür immer die passende antwort:

"such den render-cool-scene button"


...

kreative arbeit und try&error bringen dich zum ziel.... schau dir die 213982 cs seiten der welt an und schau was gut aussieht und hol dir inspirationen (aber nich rippen)


----------



## Virtual Freak (25. März 2002)

*ne das kommt nich so..*

ne du...so einfach mit n paar filtern wird das bestimmt billig....
um was cooles zu machen brauchst du was anderes...
ne idee...
und dann noch n gutes händechen das umzusetzten...
einfach so klicketiklick kommt das nich ins reine...
und noch n tipp...damits nich wie alle andern CS Logos wird...
lass die ballermänner screenshots weg...

wenn du dann ne idee hast..und irgendwo fest hockst...meld dich halt wieder...


greetz VF


----------



## t0ny (25. März 2002)

*also*

'Da es ein einmalig schönes logo sein soll hat mir die suchfunktion nicht so geholfen'
bei der suche findest du fast alles mögliche, was du verbinden musst, um ein gutes logo zu erstellen. man kann - meiner meinung nach - nicht sagen, dass es EIN tut für ein super logo gibt. außerdem wird es ja erst so richtig 'besonders', wenn du deine ideen verbaust und nicht die der anderen.
mit ein paar filtern hat man noch lange kein super bild. außerdem muss das logo im einklang mit dem design der hp stehen.
man, dauernd fragen welche was wegen counterstrike  

mfg
t0ny


----------



## Mythos007 (25. März 2002)

Chellaz hero2,

So wie ich das sehe hast Du 3 Möglichkeiten zur Auswahl:

Nummer 1.

Du postest deine Logo-Anfrage hier im
*Jobs@Turorials.de-Forum* und musst damit
rechnen, dass die Erstellung eines Logos
mindestens 70 Euro kostet - du dafür aber
auch ein qualitativ hochwertiges „Design“
von den Boardprofis erstellt bekommst ...

Nummer 2

Du kaufst dir das genialste Programm aller
Zeiten - es nennt sich „Photoshop“  und
kostet 1158.84 Euro inkl. MwSt. dazu
holst Du Dir am besten noch ein bis
zwei gute Bücher und investierst zeit 
Talent, Talent und Talent so bekommst
du selbstständig nach ca. drei Jahren
ein recht passables Ergebnis ... 

Nummer 3

Du postest hier im Tutorials.de Forum
mindestens 666 Threads mit *sinnvollem,
qualifizierten* Inhalten und erreichst
somit eine schier unfassbare Beliebtheit
-> dann mach ich Dir auch ein Logo fertig
und zwar umsonst ... 

Bis dann dann Mythos

N.S.: Solltest du dich für Nummer 2 entschieden
haben - gratuliere! Hier noch ein Paar kleine Tipps:
CS-Logos kommen immer gut mit Einschusslöchern,
dunklen Farben, Nebel und jede Menge dezente
Anspielungen auf den beliebten Egoshooter ...


----------



## shiver (26. März 2002)

bwahaha!!! 

mythos!
heiraten!!
sofort!!!
 


btw:
drei jahre... erm... bei mir hat das nicht so lang gedauert =P


----------



## Christoph (26. März 2002)

mmmmh, ein CS logo das nicht billig aussieht!

kenne keins! 

doch! *g*

kenn ne geile site
hier


----------



## subzero (26. März 2002)

hrhr.... mythos rockt hier voll das forum....finde die antwort voll genial...

// <-

auf jeden..... zu hero2...wieso stellst du dir das so einfach vor...ein paar filter?einpaar effeckte? ...hää?

ich arbeite seid einem halben jahr mit photoshop, bin 15 jahre alt, hab wenig zeit dafür wegen schule! (muss meine fachoberschulreife mit Q.V. schaffen für gymmi )...und ich peil voll nich wieso jeder denkt das das so einfach wäre nur weil ps so "tolle" filter hat?!?!?

ich selber hab seid kurzen ( ein monat - 3 wochen - kein plan ) gerafft das man selbständige ideen..versuche kombinationen in dem proggi anwenden muss um wirklich gute ergebnisse zu bekommen..tut sind nich alles!...und auf filter kannste dein "können" nicht beschrenken...

// -> Offtopic

also ich denke mal damit isset nich getan... würde mich an deiner stelle an jobs@tutorials.de-forum wenden...
allerdings denke ich..wenn ich mir überlege..du spielst cs...bist du zwischen 6 und 16 jahren alt (mit 16 spätestens hat man kapiert das cs schwachsinn is - sorry )
wird etwas teuer für dich...würdest du nie....deshalb...rate ich dir... suche einige tutorial pages die dir die basics beibringen...und dann selber probieren...einschuss löcher sind sau einfach..dirty brushes und ein bischen 3d mäsig ausehen lassen...

cya... boah is dat lang geworde ;-)


----------



## ephiance (26. März 2002)

ehe jemand deutsch tutorials gefällig?


für denn fall das darauf wieder flames kommen, ich beziehe mich hierbei auf die worte die mehrmals falsch geschrieben wurden und nicht durch tippfehler entstanden


----------



## Sliver (26. März 2002)

also ich hab mir jetzt nicht alles post durch gelesen aber ich hab jetzt auch nen logo für nen cs clan gemacht... das poste ich hier mal...


Banner ohne Blut 
Banner mit Blut
(pics sind net sofort up, uppe die jetzt)

das logo oben rechts ist nur als ne art absicherung und ist im fertigen nicht dabei...

Sers
Sliver


----------



## Parax (26. März 2002)

Hmm, also bis auf die Schrift sieht mir das zu simpel aus, Bring ein bischen mehr Action und "Unterhaltung" in das Bild rein, so sieht das ziehmlich lagnweilig aus!


----------



## Virtual Freak (26. März 2002)

*OK*

n blitz tut...n scanline tut..das tentakel tutals absicherung..LOL
und trozdem CS Ballermänner..
naja..wie mein vorredener gesagt hat...
n bisserl langweilig...bring mher action rein...
und mach die scanns feiner..ich seh ja gar nix mehr...
und dann ab damit nach fettepixel.de...
wir sind viel zu nett hier....da wirste dann richtig zerissen

Greetz VF


----------



## Sliver (26. März 2002)

*grml*
ich wollt dem jungen doch nur mal ne anregung oder ähnliches geben...

auserdem die blitze und lines sind net durch nen tut entstanden !

die tentakel haben wir schon bei fettepixel druchgenommen... fertisch !

back to theard !!!

.................
.................
.................


----------



## Virtual Freak (26. März 2002)

*na ruhig blut..*

war nich so böse gemeint wies grad rüber kam...
sorry wenn ich dir auf die füsse stand...
aber war halt grad so drauf..
lassen wers gut sein und 

BACK TO TREAD..


peace VF


----------



## hero2 (28. März 2002)

*Hi leute,danke für die antworten*

Hi leute , 
Ich möchte mich mal für die vielen antworten und ideen bedanken !


@Virtual Freak
Ja ich weis das man ne idee braucht ich wollte die filter mit ner idee kombinieren und so ! und vieleicht bekomm ich ja durch coole filter inspiration !


@t0ny
son plötzin die such funktion hat mir nich geholfen!und außerdem gestalte ich die hp nachn design vom logo und nich umgekehrt!

@Mythos007
Nummer 1:find ich ******** lol 
Nummer 2hotoshop hab ich schon wie gesagt,danke für die tipps
Nummer 3:Will nich so viele threads posten bist du mir mal hilfst *schnieff* naja und außerdem will ich shcon ein logo alleine machen mir fehlt anscheinend die inspiration

@s.u.b.z.e.r.o
Ich weis das es nich durch paar effeckte getan is und das man eigene ideen braucht!Ich wollte das ja nur so art als inspiration nehmen!Und cs ist kein scheiss , is dir vieleicht noch nich aufgefallen aber das zocken ganz schön viel leute auch welche die über 16 sind! Aber wenn solche klugscheisser so wie du das nich zocken ,euer problem!


@sliver
Sorry aber leider hab ich die bilder nich mer gesehn keine ahnung wieso,sind einfach verschwunden ! Bitte stell sie nochmal rein *dich_ganz_doll_darum_bitt*

also das was ! sorry das das so spät kam aber ich hab länger nimmer hier auf tutorials.de geschaut 


mfg hero2


----------



## shithead (1. April 2002)

hmm 404 @ sliver


----------

